# Nice article on breeding by Wayne



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/piranha3.shtml


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

hmm, not bad.

thanks for sharing


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

interesting article


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Any reason that this article reffers to the RBP as "Serrasalmus nattereri" & not Pygo Nattereri? Anybody got an idea?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Davo said:


> Any reason that this article reffers to the RBP as "Serrasalmus nattereri" & not Pygo Nattereri? Anybody got an idea?


 thats how reds were classified in the past, until they put them into the pygo category


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> Any reason that this article reffers to the RBP as "Serrasalmus nattereri" & not Pygo Nattereri? Anybody got an idea?


B/c it's a very old article.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The scientific placement is indeed out of date. The information over "thick and thin" for sexing P. nattereri is as old as time itself and not recognized by science as good indicators of anything except vivid imaginations. This also includes the old statements of thick and thin anal fins.

The best evidence of male and female nattereri is when they breed for you. Then you will see "individual" indicators that help you tell "from those piranas" which is male and female.

Just for your knowledge even when DNA is done to determine sex, science has not been able to detect the gene. So aside from convex anal fin (as in Pygopristis denticulata) everything else is pure speculation and bias. Lastly, sex determination by sci methods is using the larvae of piranas and examing the gonads via microscope. At that time of growth the egg carrying sac (w/eggs) is visable.


----------

